# Estraderm 100 patches causing rash-help!?



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi ladies,

The last two weeks my estraderm patches have been causing a terrrible itchy red rash.  I have used these type of patches for ages with my cycles and never had this happen.  Has this happened to any of you?  Any ideas why and what I can do to stop the rash?  Did changing to a differnt brand help or is it a reaction to the estradiol?

Help!
Thanks

Bonnie


----------



## SashaM (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Bonnie - I think it's normally a reaction to the adhesive - I asked my consultant when in Spain last week about it as was wondering how I could alternate where I stuck the patch if only sticking on my tum (it's not that big!).  he said if I wasn't getting a rash it was OK to just alternate sites every other application (I had read that you needed to leave a week before sticking a patch in the same place).  So perhaps you need to leave a week before applying to the same place?  Or are they irritating  you as soon as you apply?    Sorry I'm not much help am I.  Perhaps best to call your clinic and perhaps they can suggest another way of getting your estriodoil?

Best of luck.

Just one thought are you using a different washing powder which may be making your skin more prone to irritation?  

S
xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

hi
I move them around to plenty of different spots as the rashes take many days to clear up.  The rash starts in after about a day and I change every 2 days.  I will ask about changing to a diffent brand then.
Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hi Bonnie - as a matter of interest, are you using steroids?
If alternating sites doesn't help try a mild steroid cream e.g daktacort or hydrocortisone
You are also pregnant now with multiples   

Maybe that's a factor  

What about Piriton (Chlorphenipramine is it's other name -  I think)

Jo XXXXXX

PS Hope to IM you later but big sis is coming round so it may be 2moro....


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Bonnie - this happened to me exactly as you describe. I had been fine on the patches over several cycles then all of a sudden developed the most irritating rash. I simply persevered and tried to move the patches around so as not to irritate the skin further. I was at the point where I was running out of skin that wasn't red, itchy and sore then all of a sudden the rash dissappeared as quickly as it came and so far I have had no problems on subsequent cycles.
I can't explain what caused it - perhaps a dodgy box of patches, I don't know. My clinic just told me to keep moving the patches around. They told me not to worry unless the skin became very broken and open.

Hope it clears up soon and glad that all is looking good for you (apart from the rash that is ...!)
Much love
Crusoe
x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Crusoe.  How strange is that?  I did change boxes and even switched to the daily 50 ones thinking changing them more often would help but so far not helping.  Well I will just stick with it and hope it passes.

Bonnie


----------

